# Weight at 6-8 weeks



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

What do you expect for your standard kids to weight at 6 weeks? And at 8 weeks? 

Thanks!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Me, I have no care or interest in expectations when it comes to kids. I know the does are getting the right feed and supplements. I know the kids are getting the best milk possible and have alfalfa and loose mineral out free choice. So however they grow is how they grow. Kids can drastically vary from birth. Siblings can start off the same size at birth and end up totally different. Or they can start off totally different and equal out to be about the same.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I just worried that my kids aren't growing as fast as they should. Mom's are on free choice alfalfa, they also have grass hay, and they get oats and 20% feed 6 pounds between the 5 of them. They also have free choice minerals. The kids have free choice alfalfa and free choice 18% Kent goat pellets, with oats available 24/7 in the creep pen. 
They are weigh around 30# at 6 weeks, they just seem kinda small.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

A lot of boer breeders use ADG (Average Daily Gain) to gauge kid growth. Sounds like you are hovering right around 0.5 lb ADG which is perfect. Obviously some breeders achieve higher but 0.5 is good.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Your kids are on track!

I expect our boer kids to gain .6-.75# per day and to hit 30# by 30 days and 40-45# by 8 weeks. They typically do unless they are triplets or bottle babies.

We have a single doeling that may hit 80# by 90 days which would be great.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the confirmation that we are on the right track!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

How do you calculate ADG ? I think I am doing it right, but just want to make sure.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

How to do ADG:

1.) Know the kids' birth weights
2.) Weigh the goats in question 
3.) Subtract the birth weight from the current weight.
4.) Divide the goat's weight by how many days old the goat is.
5.) WAA LAH! There you have your answer. 

P.S. Knowing their daily weight gain also lets you guess what ballpark the kids will reach once they are weaned.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

CountyLineAcres said:


> How to do ADG:
> 
> 1.) Know the kids' birth weights
> 2.) Weigh the goats in question
> ...


Thanks, I thought I was doing it right but it never hurts to double check!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I do the ADG from last weight to current weight & subtract, then take how many lbs. they've gained, and divide by how many days between weights. 
I'm a little stumped, because ours were growing very well, but between weights they this last time they haven't grown as well :/ I may end up moving the scale and reweighing tomorrow. We just use a house scale and one of my kids weigh themselves, then weigh themselves holding the kid. 
every year I say I am getting a weight scale, and haven't done it yet!


----------

